# satanite substitute in europe? + more refractory thoughts



## inferno (Aug 17, 2019)

Hello i wonder what the european substitute for "satanite" is called. its mostly used for lining gas furnaces afaik.

I'm planning to make some type of gas furnace and in the US there are many different wools and firebricks and castable refractories, but here where i am in sweden there seems to be a lot less for the hobby user to easily get hold of.

And this is kinda weird since sweden is a major steel producer so there much be a literal sh1t ton of different products here (if one knows where to look). But i cant find them. i spent about 1 week now researching this. _almost_ drawing a complete blank. i found these 2 products but they seem to be regional products for the scandinavian market only so datasheets and such is of no use for english speakers. but i might get filtered results, i dont know?

i wonder is any of these 2 products will maybe work as a substitute for satanite or if i can simply cast a whole furnace out of them? these 2 are readily available for at least.

Calderys - calde trowel r 40 sc
Calderys - calde cast f 53

i wonder if i can use any of these or if they are made for house chimneys or home gas/coal stoves, masonry heaters and similar. the satanite has good reputation so i want something similar primarily. and maybe some castable refractory.

-----------

having spent a sh1t ton of time on youtube researching this i see that many people make their own castables and the best ones seems to be (to me at least) sand/perlite bonded with water glass. 

now i have the ingredients for waterglass, and also a few bags of perlite as insulator. but i was thinking of substituting sand with aluminum oxide "sand blasting powder/sand" since i can find this easily and possibly for free. and i have a feeling alox is a higher performing refractory than regular sand.

------------

any recommendations for either satanite substitutes/castable refractories/opinions about my plan for diy castable?

I'm also open to importing something good from the rest of europe/UK, UK is usually less problematic than buying locally somehow. go figure. But i think there must be good products locally that performs well.


----------



## Matus (Aug 18, 2019)

I use this: 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00WGUDY1O...olid=1E0D3UI8D93VD&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Easy to thin with water, holds very well on the blade. Smooth black paste


----------



## Kippington (Aug 18, 2019)

I source my Satanite directly from Satan himself.
Ships universally at the cost of only a few days off your life. Smells like fresh asbestos, and can withstand the fiery heat of all 9 circles of hell... Just sign on the dotted line!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Aug 18, 2019)

Kippington said:


> I source my Satanite directly from Satan himself.
> Ships universally at the cost of only a few days off your life. Smells like fresh asbestos, and can withstand the fiery heat of all 9 circles of hell... Just sign on the dotted line!



A few days of one’s life is comparatively short. Sounds like a sweet deal! I thought he traded in souls. And those have become so expensive lately.


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 18, 2019)

These should work:

https://www.schamotte-shop.de/schamotteprodukte/schamottemoertel/feuerzement.html

They ship to Sweden.


----------



## Matus (Aug 18, 2019)

The ‘Feuerzement’ stuff tends to be pretty coarse and not too stable when dry.


----------



## RDalman (Aug 18, 2019)

If instead you talk to your local blacksmith community. You will quickly find everything you need. Best for that here in sweden is the facebook group "smide ett urgammalt hantverk".


----------



## bennyprofane (Aug 19, 2019)

Matus said:


> The ‘Feuerzement’ stuff tends to be pretty coarse and not too stable when dry.



But Satanite is also just fire proof mortar, just like "Feuerzement". He wants to use it to build a forge for which the "Feuerzement" should be fine. You use it to make a Hamon? Can Satanite be used to make a Hamon?

Edit: Should have done some reading before posting, it seems Satanite does work for Hamons and has qualities the "Feuerzement" does not.


----------



## Matus (Aug 19, 2019)

Oh, sorry, I should have read the OP more properly.


----------



## inferno (Aug 19, 2019)

i would not primarily use it for hamons. it just looks like a well proven sludge to use as a lining for any type of refractory. some people use it on wool, some on bricks, some on castables etc.


----------

